# Price of Plastering House



## firsthouse (19 Apr 2013)

Hi Guys,

I recently had a plastering company out to give me a quote on plastering my 3bed house I bought internal insulation boards myself and only needed patching work and skimming over the plaster boards in the bedrooms upstairs as the walls were quite good. Downstairs i required all walls to be plastered and skimmed in sitting room, hall, downstairs bathroom and one wall in the kitchen. I also need new plasterboards pinned on ceilings and them to be plastered as i had a rewire done and holes in all ceilings downstairs. The quote we were given was €2900.00 which i thought was a bit pricey since i got the insulation plaster boards myself. 

Does this price seem high to anyone and is he just a chancer? 
Can anybody give me an idea of what i should be quoted from their own experiences? 

Thanks a mil
firsthouse


----------



## Sandals (19 Apr 2013)

Easiest thing to do is price one or two more companies and compare. You do want a quality finish however.

Recently had one wall in house replastered (after we put up insulated plasterboard). He charged €60 (he had done the new build house sixish years ago, 6.5k inside/outside).


----------

